# Paint color



## cab32 (Jul 13, 2018)

I have a PM 932 mill in need of major touch up where paint and filler have flaked off.  Does anyone know commonly available spray can paint close to the blue of the machine base and white of the machine body?


----------



## fradish (Jul 13, 2018)

Rustoleum Safety blue is close enough for me.  For the white I bought pure white brush on and mixed in a
little cub cadet beige until it was close.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 13, 2018)

If you want an exact match a lot of auto paint supply shops can color match and put it in a spray can.


----------



## WyoGreen (Jul 13, 2018)

Sherwin Williams paint stores will scan and match paint colors.

Steve


----------



## redneckmachinist (Jul 18, 2018)

I had same question- QMT said they did not stock matching color, and go to auto paint store for a mix and possibly buy it in a rattle can.

Also had seen that Rustoleum . "Royal Blue" was a close match.... BUT Home Depo does not stock single cans.

Home Depo did a color match of some brush on for me to try . - see pics -.  

They will mix quarts of oil or a water based enamel.

Tried the water based enamel as it was available in a high gloss finish.  

Appears OK for additional add on pieces- probably not perfect for motor cover or chip tray.

Rough surface angle iron was sanded with 220 orbital to smooth out surface scale, then wiped with acetone.

Surface is ok, but may top coat with a clear gloss Rustoleum enamel from a rattle can to finish it.

OR-  could try to spray this mix with a air brush set up, or a small gravity gun?

Works to my color-blinded eyes in a dark shop....


----------



## GL (Aug 5, 2018)

Anyone have a rattle can match for the base of a 1340GT?  Need to do some welding on the base and would rather not have to repaint the whole thing, plus get new decals.  Hate that my, "doesn't matter what you buy, or how much you pay for it, you have to fix it before you use it" axiom has come true again.


----------



## redneckmachinist (Aug 6, 2018)

GL said:


> Anyone have a rattle can match for the base of a 1340GT?  Need to do some welding on the base and would rather not have to repaint the whole thing, plus get new decals.  Hate that my, "doesn't matter what you buy, or how much you pay for it, you have to fix it before you use it" axiom has come true again.


=========\\\


FYI & FWIW:


Rustoleum "Safety Blue" (#7524)  is the closest color match for a recently purchased PM25.  It is not perfect but close enough, and most cost effective.  Other close Rustoleum enamel spray colors are:  ( sail blue (#7724), royal blue (#7727), Gloss Deep Blue (#249114) but are not as close as safety blue (see picture 1, 3- 5 ).  

The closest match found to date, is a Home Depo color-matched high gloss enamel that cost approximately $16.00/qt. (see picture #2).  Home Depo does not produce rattle cans, and I have not hooked up my spray gun because Rustoleum Safety Blue is close enough for now.

Sherwin Williams wants at least $65 to color match their "cheapest" base mix at the auto paint store, and not every SW outlet has a rattle can machine.  They recommended a local auto paint supplier, who I have not contacted yet.  It has been suggested that auto paint stores will color match and add to a rattle can, but that may depend on your area, and local paint store personnel.

Pictures 3, 4 and 5 are motor drive covers that were recently painted on the PM25 with Safety Blue.  These pictures are comparing the new motor drive covers with the upper motor cover, and the chip tray on the PM25. There is also a small square off cut in some of the pictures for additional comparison.  The lighting may not be perfect, but the Safety blue comes close enough for me for the time being.  I have brushed on the Home Depo mix which is a "perfect" match, but have not set up my spray gun and compressor. 

Not sure if this helps, as different models may have been painted at different times with different factory paint lots and slight variations.  Your shop lighting may also contribute to the actual cover color match.  And-- some of us are more color-blinded that others and not able to detect the slight spectral wavelengths variations like a spectrophotometer does.


----------



## 38Bill (Aug 10, 2018)

The safety blue isn't too bad buts its brighter than the PM blue and won't really match small touch ups. Rustolium makes a "sail blue" that I would like to try. The cap looks more like the PM blue but it could be way off. Here is a photo, maybe you can see the difference in PM color of the base under my 932 and the riser that is painted with Rustolium "safety blue".


----------



## redneckmachinist (Aug 10, 2018)

38Bill said:


> The safety blue isn't too bad buts its brighter than the PM blue and won't really match small touch ups. Rustolium makes a "sail blue" that I would like to try. The cap looks more like the PM blue but it could be way off. Here is a photo, maybe you can see the difference in PM color of the base under my 932 and the riser that is painted with Rustolium "safety blue".
> View attachment 273831


Yes the safety blue is closest Rustoleum rattle can color.  I have tried Sail blue but its not as close as safety blue.    Home Depo will color match and mix a quart for under $20.  They have water-based and oil-based enamels.   The water-based high gloss is identical to the PM25 I recently purchased.    Not sure of other, or older models.   BUT, has to be brushed on unless you have a spray gun.


----------



## PT Doc (Aug 12, 2018)

GL said:


> Anyone have a rattle can match for the base of a 1340GT?  Need to do some welding on the base and would rather not have to repaint the whole thing, plus get new decals.  Hate that my, "doesn't matter what you buy, or how much you pay for it, you have to fix it before you use it" axiom has come true again.



If you don’t mind sharing, what needs improving on the 1340GT?


----------



## GL (Aug 13, 2018)

Don't want to derail this thread, but we were talking paint, and do want to remain constructive.  The base has issues, this is the new one.  I think the design can get improved without adding cost.  The headstock end is too flexible (documented in other posts) so it wiggles when you bump it with your hand.  The top is not flat (I'm thinking this could be an order of operations thing) and not stiff enough.  Adding a couple of stiffeners inside at the top to carry the forces to the vertical faces may do it, I'm also adding in a 3/8 plate to see if I can pull it flat with the mounting bolts.  The pedestal structure seems substantial enough other than that.  So welding on the stand is going to require paint. It's a dark grey though, not the blue the mills seem to be and thought a match had been found. Maybe different factories?   Considered building my own, especially for the cost, but thought they had it worked out with the new design.  I'm 6'-4", most people are not - spindle height is too low but that's my issue not a design probem.  The lathe, as a turning tool, is very nice - have not used it enough to get the rhythm down (muscle memory from using my Craftsman for over 30 years), but that will come.


----------

